# Espro Press



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

I currently use a standard, double walled, stainless steel French Press for brewing with great results. However I do get a degree of sludge at the bottom of the cup.

I know that the far more expensive Espro Press, with it's twin micro filter, would reduce the sludge, but would it produce a significantly better tasting coffee in the cup?

I would love to hear from any Espro users out there.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry not an Espro user, but if you are not too sold down the french press road, why not try an aeropress if you haven't already? Like the press it is an immersion method, and the brewing water is forced through the grinds - press moves the grinds thru the water, aeropress moves the water through the grinds. Aeropress with its paper filters is significantly cleaner in my experience - I never spent much on a french press, but every one I ever had provided varying degrees of sludge in the cup, and all eventually failed and let grinds around the side of the mesh into the cup.

Halfway house maybe is the steel mesh filter on the aeropress, I am using one at the moment at work, but remain unconvinced by the commercial claims for them (but still clearer than a french press)...I think I actually prefer the paper filters. You of course might be different and find you actually like the fines in the bottom of your cup of brewed?


----------



## rajb (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a 300ml Espro press.

It definitely filters more particles than a standard press and keeps your drink much hotter. There is about a 50ml void of brew that is hard to get out, and to get it down to 50mls involves pouring and repeatedly pressing (for me at least).

It gives cleaner flavours than a regular press. Closer to pour over in terms of the profile you can achieve (using Rocko from Foundry).

BUT my wife loves the muddy oily body from traditional over-dosed and under-extracted FP. It seems harder to achieve this with an Espro.

I haven't tried MWJBs method tho - that would prob be good given the better temp retention with an Espro? Perhaps he will chime in.

Cheers

Ps it's a really well made and pleasing thing, the Espro.


----------



## Mach (Oct 26, 2015)

I have just received my Espro Press and used it for the first time this morning. It is definitely a well-made and pleasing thing.

My experience: I could not for the life of me get the plunger to plunge all the way, even with retracting and replunging by degrees. I don't know if this is a problem. Is it possible I used too much coffee?

I also had a tiny bit of silt in the cup and the grind is set to 60 - coarsest possible on my Sage Smart Grinder Pro. Unless I rejig the burrs . .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Did you sink any floating grinds & allow to settle before plunging? A floating crust might be clogging up your mesh?

How much coffee & water did you use? I don't try to get every last drop out of a French press.

You should be able to grind much finer than the coarsest setting (try medium/fine drip), a tiny bit of silt is probably unavoidable & may not be an issue if you don't notice any bittering flavour.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I've got the Espro travel press. It came with paper filters (not sure if you get these with the regular press) which can be sandwiched between the two filters. This gives a super clean cup and brings out the brighter coffee notes. Without the paper, there is still little sediment but gives a bigger body to the brew.

Not being able to plunge all the way shouldn't be a problem. The pour should still filter the grounds out.


----------

